# Bikespotting Rumour - the New BMC Race Machine post



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Starting to hear news of a new BMC roadbike to be released later this year - name is Race Machine (it is a different bike to the Impec). All that seems to have been leaked so far is a frame weight sub 1000g and that it is more in line with the conventional BMC frames and does not use the Impec construction process.
I am really surprised that yet another new frame has been launched following two other new frames this year - I am also pleased as I am still hopeful of a good weight weenie replacement for my trusty SLC01 - both the SLR01 and Impec framesets are too heavy for my tastes.

Feel free to add more hear if you hear anything more!

The other rumour is that this is the last year of the SLX - sad if it is true


----------



## squarewave (Jul 20, 2009)

Any BMC news is good news to moi


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

DadoFlam,

Why are you sad if the SLX is going to be discontinued, It's a heavy frame? I'm just curios as the SLX is on my short list. Is the new frame the replacment???

"The other rumour is that this is the last year of the SLX - sad if it is true"

"both the SLR01 and Impec framesets are too heavy for my tastes."


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Rumor? I've ridden it. It's called the Race Machine. The Pro Machine and the Race Master are not coming back for 2011. The Race Machine is the replacement for both. It's a tapered HT, BB30, and full carbon. Frame weight is 1016, fork is ~340, and seatpost is about 160-180. It uses the same shape seatpost as the SLR with a traditional clamp. Becuase it does not have the interal wedge system of the SLR or Stream post, its post is significantly lighter than the SLR's. 

The idea was to keep the stiffness of the SLX01 and come closer to a 1000 grams. Having ridden the RM and the SLX, they did just that. The RM is stiff, real stiff. It shares the TCC with the SLR01 so there is a significant amount of vertical deflection and it is noticabley smoother than the SLX and monumentally stiffer than the Pro Machine. So, they hit their design goal, I guess.....

The Race Machine will come in to the US as a frameset at $2850 and Sram Red bike with Easton cockpit and wheels and Selle Italia saddle at $4999. The colors will be a red, white, and black, and a black, blue, and orange. The blue one is the same colors as the Ford Gulf GT40s. Also, the SLR01 gets a price increase 9/15/2010 to $3850 for the framset. It'll remain unchanged next year, so if you want one, now's the time to get it.

There is another new bike as well. The Roadracer. It keeps the name but goes full carbon and uses the stream post from the SLX. Full carbon fork as well. Will be sold as a full bike with 105 and ultegra both with DT Swiss wheels. Colors will be Black with a little gold (like the limited edition Pro Machine), Green and black, or Red, white and black depending on the parts package.

All bikes should be hitting stores in Nov with full delivery by EOM Dec, including Impec.

Also, what do you mean the SLR01 is to heavy. The frame is 900 grams and rides better than just about any other sub 1000 gram frame I've been on, including my beloved super6.

Starnut


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Starnut - I knew you had a little more knowledge - was hoping to tease you out 
I run two bikes - one is a weight weenie build the other is a more robust wet weather / solid quality ride bike - so my bike criteria are in two camps.

Talking from a weight weeenie perspective The SLR is a light bike but due to the specific seatpost (heavy!) and forks it limits your ability to build the bike to a lower weight than you can the SLC01. I did a spreadsheet to check and found that assuming same other components my SLC01 build was still lighter. I don't question that the SLR has a better ride than the stock SLC01 but after swapping to a lighter and stiffer fork most of my gripes with the SLC01 ride were cured. The new bike seatpost that Starnut has mentioned may change that by giving a tuning option for the SLR01 (I am also a little biased to the SLC01 in the looks department)

I really liked the SLX - granted it is heavy but to me it is a really attractive bike - I was really hoping the SLR would be quite similar visually. The SLX also has excellent ride qualities and a friendly geometry that many find comfortable. Kudos also to BMC for trying something innovative - it is a pity that the venture did not quite translate into a winner in the product.


----------



## kpbrian (Jun 19, 2006)

Was looking at picking up a SLX01 frame, might just have to wait now to see what how the race machine looks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Like an SLR. I will tell you tha the Race Machine is going to be $1005 more expensive than the SLX....

Starnut


----------



## bdseaman (May 7, 2004)

As per the frameset weight difference, yes the SLR seatpost is heavy, but here are the weights for 2 SLC01 framesets (both size 61 cm) I have had, compared to my new SLR (60 cm) - weights include seatpost collar, bottle bolts, and der. hangers - forks weighed with uncut steerer tubes

2006 SLC01 - frame 1225 grams, seatpost (EC90) 166 grams, SLX fork 288 grams - 1679 grams total

2008 SLC01 - frame 1248 grams, seatpost (EC90) 166 grams, SLX fork 348 grams - 1762 grams

2010 SLR01 - frame 978 grams, seatpost 240 grams, fork 325 grams - 1543 grams

plus I can run a Hollowgram SiSL BB30 crankset, so even with the heavier seatpost, my SLR01 frameset is still 136 grams lighter than my old 2006 SLC (which had a FLEXY fork), and 219 grams lighter than my 08 SLC with the slightly beefed up frame and very beefed up SLX fork. And that doesn't take into account the much lighter BB30 SiSL crankset.

My point, yes you can argue that the SLR seatpost is heavy, but the SLR frame/fork is lighter and stiffer in the BB and headtube, and rides as smooth as the SLC (which is saying a lot). And I am normally not one to say I can notice huge differences between frames, but the stiffness increase of the SLR is significant when out of the saddle compared to the SLC.

Needless to say, I am pretty happy with my SLR!!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

We have a winner



needless to say, and SLR's post weight can be mitigated with the use of SISL(s) and then some. Plus (as mentioned), the SLR is better all around bike in ride and stiffness than the SLC.


I'm about 100% made up that the Super 6 is getting traded in for an SLR or an Impec, which is heavier than both an SLR and t he RM, but the ride is way different :devil: 

Starnut


----------



## andy311 (Jun 19, 2008)

will the new carbon road racer be available as a frameset? any idea on the price increase?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

yep, $1900

Starnut


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang, my new frameset is already outdated... Guess they're doing away with Alu, as its' cost is probably more than carbon these days. Plus, add another $900 in price means a LOT more profit. That way, you can advertise more, and make a lot more money. 
Smart move by BMC.
Would like to see some pics if anyone has.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you do know that an increase in price means a decrease in profit % right? That's what happend.

They still make a alloy frame next year. All hydroformed and heavy.

Starnut


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

bdseaman said:


> As per the frameset weight difference, yes the SLR seatpost is heavy, but here are the weights for 2 SLC01 framesets (both size 61 cm) I have had, compared to my new SLR (60 cm) - weights include seatpost collar, bottle bolts, and der. hangers - forks weighed with uncut steerer tubes
> 
> 2006 SLC01 - frame 1225 grams, seatpost (EC90) 166 grams, SLX fork 288 grams - 1679 grams total
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that - and I can't argue with your logic on stock frameset weights - my point is that you can tune the SLC01 significantly which reduces weight and improves stiffness and handling at the front whilst retaining the silky smooth ride - the custom seatpost profile and tapered fork on the SLR limit the extent of tuning a little more.
my lightest SLC01 after fitting alternative components is

1118g frame (2007 size 55) + 251g Ax fork + 122g KCNC seatpost = 1491g + has the benefit of being a significantly nicer ride with the stiffer fork.
As for the lack of BB30 - that not really a limiter - my SLC01 will be running the 457g (cranks incl BB+rings) Ax Lightness Morpheus crankset which (momentarily) is only available in 68mm BB ........if Ax ever get around to shipping it .... anytime now.......


----------



## MB-BMC (Aug 2, 2009)

dadoflam said:


> I'm glad to hear that - and I can't argue with your logic on stock frameset weights - my point is that you can tune the SLC01 significantly which reduces weight and improves stiffness and handling at the front whilst retaining the silky smooth ride - the custom seatpost profile and tapered fork on the SLR limit the extent of tuning a little more.
> my lightest SLC01 after fitting alternative components is
> 
> 1118g frame (2007 size 55) + 251g Ax fork + 122g KCNC seatpost = 1491g + has the benefit of being a significantly nicer ride with the stiffer fork.
> As for the lack of BB30 - that not really a limiter - my SLC01 will be running the 457g (cranks incl BB+rings) Ax Lightness Morpheus crankset which (momentarily) is only available in 68mm BB ........if Ax ever get around to shipping it .... anytime now.......


@dadoflam... It sounds to me, that you're missing the point with the new SLR, because there are lot more to the SLR, that meets the eye (and the scales).

Just to get the weight stuff out of the way: *My SLR frameset is 1463g*
(Frame, size 55 including derailleur hangers + bolts on the frame: 920g. Fork: 305g. Seatpost / clamp: 238g). For the weight weenies the weight can be reduced by replacing steel bolts/parts on the frame, and especially on the the seatpost. I'm not a WW, so I don't bother...

The main thing with the SLR is, that it's a frame*set*, not just a frame delivered with a seatpost and fork, as with the SLC. I love the SLC, I owned one until a few months ago, but as a frame*set*, the SLR is much, much better than any SLC. The key to the SLR frame*set* is the TCC that is taken to the max on the SLR, and it works.

So basically... Even standard, without weight tuning the SLR is lighter than the weight of your tuned SLC (cheaper as well I guess) and it's an amazing ride. It seems that you are so focused on the 238g post/clamp, that you forget the rest of the package 

Another thing to note about the seatpost/clamp on the SLR is, that they could *reduce* the amount of carbon used in the seat tube because the tube does not need to be able to deal with the forces of a normal seat post clamp. So if the weight was not in the post as on the SLR, it would be in the seat tube instead. But you would not know, and you would not scream HEAVY at the seatpost... The design of the SLR is more than skin deep :thumbsup: 

Until I got my SLR I would have agreed with you, that the SLC looks better, but the SLR design grows on you (at least it does on me) and today I would say that I think the SLR looks better than the SLC. If you don't like the look of the SLR, you will not like the Race Machine because as STARNUT said: They have the same silhouette (except for a few details such as thicker seat stays etc on the Race Machine).

The Race Machine should be out in November as far as I know...


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

MB - can't argue with you on the ride qualities of the SLR - they are loved by all owners that I have spoken to. Just bemoaning what could have been - a true 920g BMC frame with no limitations of alternative forks and seatposts - a minor thing in the scheme of things.

I understand that the new bike will be stiffer without the TCC vertical compliance in response to racing rider feedback which supports your news that the stays may not be tapered.


----------



## MB-BMC (Aug 2, 2009)

dadoflam said:


> MB - can't argue with you on the ride qualities of the SLR - they are loved by all owners that I have spoken to. Just bemoaning what could have been - a true 920g BMC frame with no limitations of alternative forks and seatposts - a minor thing in the scheme of things.
> 
> I understand that the new bike will be stiffer without the TCC vertical compliance in response to racing rider feedback which supports your news that the stays may not be tapered.


The ''limitations'' you are talking about is what makes the SLR special, with the TCC. Swapping these parts would make no sence, and I would not be surprised if BMC designed the special seatpost because they did NOT want people to change parts. As mentioned the SLR is designed as a frameset and should stay that way.

Yes, and no. The Race Machine will still have the TCC, just to a lesser degree than the SLR, since they are optimized on different parameters. The Race Machine will also be cheaper because they have been able to cut costs -for instance- on the seat stays. The SLR seat stays are expensive to make, and the Race Machine will get thicker ones (more like your SLC in size) that are not as vertical compliant, stiffer and cheaper to make.

So for the rider looking for the stiffer frame/ride the Race Machine will be the choice, and at a lower price.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Mortem
I'm not going to disagree with someone who loves also his BMC...happy riding and thanks for the info on the Race Machine


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

The Race Machine will ONLY have the TCC in the seat-post as the Team Machine - but two different systems (seat clamp on Race Machine) - 
Seat-stays way thicker that on Team Machine - 
Race Machine - 6K Weave
Team Machine - 1K Weave
The different weave does give quite a different ride quality - despite the "on picture" same look!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

BMCUSA, I'm not hatein' but the RM will have the TCC in the fork as well. By that way I'm pretty sure I know you :idea: At least the pics below has TCC on the fork and the one I rode had it on the fork.

For those interested here's the blue and you can see the Red one at the bottom and a few pics later. Also, the new Road Racer is in there as well as Big George on his Impec.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4862233870/in/photostream/

Starnut


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Race Machine color is awesome.

Looks like the Gulf colors


----------



## MercuryMan76 (Apr 17, 2009)

This Australian dealer has the new Roadracer up on their site.

http://www.trakcycles.com.au/bikes/id/345/cid/61/parent/0//t/bikes/title/2011+BMC+Road+Racer+SLO2


----------

